# Rush - Halifax 7-12-13 (Photo)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rush performing in Halifax on 7-12-13 photo's courtesy of Allan Zilkowsky for GC


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and it was a great concert!!!


----------

